# pregnant dalmation baloon molly



## sandman (Apr 15, 2008)

I had a pair of baloon mollies, unfortunately the male has died. However I am pretty sure the female is pregnant, shes a hell of a size. problem is, as shes a dalmation, I cant tell if there is any definate black spot near her anal fin. She has got some pink areas near the front of her gills, almost as if shes getting to big for her skin. I've never kept baloon mollies in the past so this is a bit new to me. I have sepatated her for the moment anyway, but if anyone can give me any advice, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sandman (Apr 15, 2008)

not sure if this helps (shes not very photogenic and its not taken with the best camera in the world)


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks like she definately is. And for future reference, if a female livebearer has ever been alone with a male for a period of time, they typically are always going to be gravid.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

whats gravid


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Gravid means they are pregnant.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

oooooooooh ok


----------

